# What peptide should I do for my off cycle?



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 28, 2012)

So I'll be finishing a cut next month and wanna start to slowly lean bulk but not gain to much bodyfat. I'm hoping to put in 10 pounds of lean muscle before I start my winter lean bulk. I'm leaning torward ghrp 6 and mod grf. Im 25 or else I would just use real HGH but I don't think it's worth it at my age. My other option is IGF-1 but I feel like i recently read that datbtrue now says it's pointless? I dno thought I read that somewhere.. Either way what would you guys do? Also wouldnt the ghrp 6 help me eat alot more? Should I do sarms or will that slow down the recovery process?


----------



## fsoe (Jun 28, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> So I'll be finishing a cut next month and wanna start to slowly lean bulk but not gain to much bodyfat. I'm hoping to put in 10 pounds of lean muscle before I start my winter lean bulk. I'm leaning torward ghrp 6 and mod grf. Im 25 or else I would just use real HGH but I don't think it's worth it at my age. My other option is IGF-1 but I feel like i recently read that datbtrue now says it's pointless? I dno thought I read that somewhere.. Either way what would you guys do? Also wouldnt the ghrp 6 help me eat alot more? Should I do sarms or will that slow down the recovery process?



I will be using --- GHRP -2 / Ipam / and IGF a few weeks into cruise - 10 weeks cruise on test cyp and test e /


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 28, 2012)

where u gonna order from? Ya I figure if I can take 3-4 pins a day id get a good amount of gh. I know it takes awhile to see results but this is a marathon not a race


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

Check it out.
 In 1 month from today I should be at the End of my PCT. If my results are good, you should know what will work/ timing/ dose/ ect ..
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-cjc-mod-grf-ipam-lr3-mgf-exemestane-log.html


----------



## Walnutz (Jun 28, 2012)

I like igf lr3, ghrp-2, and cjc-1293.  Great combo.

get my peptides from cem products


----------



## blergs. (Jun 28, 2012)

I highly rec ghrp2 , CJC, IGF1LR3 and GHRP6.  
I highly rec CEM products also. 
Been using them for years now.

Also a SARM, maybe like S4 stacked with a cjc/ghrp combo or IGF1LR3 would be very nice for lean gains and recovery.

something like so:
month1-3 100mcg ghrp-2 2-3X a day 
month1-3 100mcg CJC 2-3X a day
month 1-2 50mcg igf1lr3 ed

All subQ in belly fat.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 28, 2012)

All great suggestions ill prob end up going with purchase peptides because the prices look the most reasonable. Has anyone gotten products tested? If so can u send a link???


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd be happy to provide you with manufacturer QC reports. which to be honest with you Im not a large fan of reports cause any bozo can make a report. What I would suggest is pose the question to the testers here on the forum to give you their opinion. Or check out the log that says trusted company 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=164678




Bfriedman1017 said:


> All great suggestions ill prob end up going with purchase peptides because the prices look the most reasonable. Has anyone gotten products tested? If so can u send a link???


----------



## TwisT (Jul 1, 2012)

Good choice going with us buddy, you wont be disappointed. There is a reason everyone comes to us  Not to mention our pricing is the best around


----------



## teezhay (Jul 2, 2012)

The only peptides worth using for your purposes are IGF-1 Lr3, IGF-1 Des (if that's what you're into, I've never used it), and maybe peg-MGF (I've read mixed information about this...). You could also consider combining a GHRP (and perhaps a GHRH as well if you want) with your IGF-1 dose, as I understand this works in a synergistic manner. Something about GHRP stopping the IGF-1 from downregulating something or another. IDK. 

Someone with some real substantive knowledge on this will be of service to you. But for the most part, peptides probably aren't worth it for your purposes. You need a few months to really enjoy all their benefits.


----------

